# Quiet compressor



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Is there such a thing as a quiet compressor? I know that the ones that use oil are suppost to be quieter but which one? We have 2 now but both are so loud I don't like to use them. 

I bought something over a year ago and never used it do to the noise factor of the compressor and really want to try my hand with pneumatics this year. Any ideas?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

?


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

and?


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

OK, I put it back. I saw a thread that was simular that was very helpful after I posted this one....:googly: Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Lol


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

buckaneerbabe said:


> OK, I put it back. I saw a thread that was simular that was very helpful after I posted this one....:googly: Sorry for the confusion!


That's ok. Your best bet is to put it far in back with a long hose.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

I can't do that since my main haunt is at a campsite and way in back is somebody else's front door. So a quite compressor is really the way to go. Or a muffler or enclosure or a spare tank or to only manually recharge the thing. Anyway, think I'll just hang out in the pneumatics section for awhile to see if I can lean a few tricks from you guys.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

you know about the chimney muffler, right?


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> you know about the chimney muffler, right?


Not really saw something the other day and already forgot what it was called. Is that what it's called a chimney muffler? I seem to be having a hard time focusing on one project at a time but I really need to get this figured out soon or I'll go another year without pneumatics.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

A chimney muffler I learned from another post, is basically a long vertical box that goes on the ground around your compressor, up to about 6 or more feet tall. This moves the sound of the compressor from ground level up to above people's heads making it unheard or softer.


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

I have 3 very loud air compressors, and I use an 6" foam enclose to dampen the noise, it does a great job, you can't hear them running when I have my background EFXs playing.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

I do believe that a foam enclosure is the way to go with this at least for the first year and tweak it if necessary next. I don't think I'd be able to talk dh into another compressor. Hmmmm, maybe he would like one for father's day next month?


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey babe,
Check out this thread:http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=10613
There's quite a few good ideas on there. The chimney would probably work best for you, 'cause I would imagine you are most concerned with the sound close to your site. If it dissapates up and away, you should be good. Right?


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

I agree that the chimney would be the best but there is no way another 6' box would fit in my motorhome. I'm going to try the 3 sided box with a top and look around for a muffler that might fit. I'll raise it up as best as I can and that will just have to do. So, anybody who camps around me will just have to deal with it!!!!


----------



## Papa Boo (Apr 16, 2008)

What about putting it on top of the motorhome? Rubber or foam feet should dampen the vibration...


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Papa Boo said:


> What about putting it on top of the motorhome? Rubber or foam feet should dampen the vibration...


I thought of trying that, but I'm a bit worried that it will kick in and scare our dogs. They may never want to get inside again!!! I'll need to discuss this with my dh, and see what he thinks. My guess is he won't want to put it on top. Actually that weekend is not exactly a quiet weekend so anybody going there for peace and quiet is picking the wrong weekend!!!!


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

Hello BB
I have an idea for you.... how about a SILENT compressor?
Have a look here; this is an AIRBRUSH artist supply store. Some of the artists I know use these because they have to work in the open and even in Mall hallways where noise would not be a good thing.

http://www.bearair.com/products.asp?dept=1148

and different compressors
http://www.bearair.com/departments.asp?dept=1099


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks TNBrad, that's a great find! Now if only they could go on sales before Halloween they'd be perfect. I just knew there had to be some out there just didn't know they would be so pricey.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Most of these are very small units and might not be able to run multiple effects.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

I buy from BearAir & silentair tech have larger unites & will run multipal stuff,i have one for T shirt airbrushing at malls during the holiday season, & i thought of using it for a quieter compressor for halloween,but at what it cost me,i can't afford to have it break down from using it on halloween when i need it nov & dec to make me money.I can see pro / paying haunt places using/affording these,but not for something that would be cheaper to build a "quite" box enclosure, & the expensive compressors that are from bearAir don't go on any sales that would be financially worth it for you.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey Dark Lord Do you get AB-Action magazine.
there was an article for a compressor cover a few years back by Kent Lind, and there was a bit about building a Kiosk also. I can't locate my copy; but, this might just be what BB is looking for I remember the design being Aqua in color.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

TNBrad said:


> Hey Dark Lord Do you get AB-Action magazine.
> there was an article for a compressor cover a few years back by Kent Lind, and there was a bit about building a Kiosk also. I can't locate my copy; but, this might just be what BB is looking for I remember the design being Aqua in color.


I get all 3,AB action mag,auto graphics & auto air mag, & yes i do remember that issue. I have them all seperate & yeared so i can dig up & check for that copy/issue that Kent did on compressors silencer boxes. I'd say that a few members here have got the best ideas. I did a sound box with composite wood & sound proofed it with a fan on the side to pump air in for cooling & an chimney outlet on the other side.


----------

